# new built system problems



## Rik (Jul 13, 2008)

I just joined here.

I just put together a new system and having problems.

Here is the system:

Intel motherboard DG35EC
CPU Intel Quad core Q6600
Memory 4GB using Ultra PC6400 DDR2 800 MHz
DVD RW  Sony DRU190A
Seagate  500 GB serial ATA
Video card PNY GeForce 9600 GT 512 MB
OS attempting to use:  Vist Ultimate 32 bit OEM

Everything is new, just bought at TigerDirect store.

Vista will not boot at all from DVD.

A Mandriva Live disc does boot, but will not complete install

Tried two different XP discs, both boot but will not complete install

HD is currently new - blank

Everything looks Ok to me in the bios setup.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 13, 2008)

why do i think that this is a bot?


what kind of problems are you having?


----------



## Rik (Jul 13, 2008)

sorry about that, I was probably editing my post when you replied.

Rik
Wake Forest, NC


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 13, 2008)

well try a different dvd drive


----------



## Rik (Jul 13, 2008)

I did, same result.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 13, 2008)

maybe up ram voltage?


----------



## Kursah (Jul 13, 2008)

Is the DVD drive IDE or SATA?

What errors do you get on XP and Mandriva that cause the install to fail? Are you formatting your drive before you install either OS?

Also, with 4GB of memory you may want to consider x64 for Vista, I've had better experiences with x64 Vista than 32-bit...and both are much better than their released versions.


----------



## Rik (Jul 13, 2008)

Not familiar with upping ram voltage, will look into that.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 13, 2008)

What are is your RAM's specs? is it a 4 stick kit or 2 stick kit?

Usually there is a sticker on the memory that'll say MFG, Ram S/N, timing (i.e. 5-5-5-15) and voltage (i.e. 1.9v)...

You may need to manually set the timing and voltage for stability. Also if you are using 4 sticks, maybe remove 2 sticks for now and see if that helps.


----------



## Rik (Jul 13, 2008)

The DVD is IDE, the HD is SATA plugged into position 0.

I have an XP that does not include service pack 1. That one spend a long time loading all its files but eventually ended in a blue screen death.

I also have  an XP that does include service pack one. That one reboots while loading the files.

Mandriva Linux Live disc boots and starts loading but never stops loading, just keeps DVD spinning forever. The loading bar never starts moving.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 13, 2008)

Kursah said:


> What are is your RAM's specs? is it a 4 stick kit or 2 stick kit?
> 
> Usually there is a sticker on the memory that'll say MFG, Ram S/N, timing (i.e. 5-5-5-15) and voltage (i.e. 1.9v)...
> 
> You may need to manually set the timing and voltage for stability. Also if you are using 4 sticks, maybe remove 2 sticks for now and see if that helps.


+1
that is why i said something about upping the voltage.


----------



## Rik (Jul 13, 2008)

I am running 4 sticks. I did try removing two, no help.

I see no mention of voltage on the sticks or the package they came in.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 13, 2008)

Rik said:


> I am running 4 sticks. I did try removing two, no help.
> 
> I see no mention of voltage on the sticks or the package they came in.



please give a link to them then maybe we can find them


----------



## Rik (Jul 13, 2008)

This is the memory I have:
http://tinyurl.com/65y4ke


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 13, 2008)

try setting 5-5-5-18-2T 1.85v


----------



## Rik (Jul 13, 2008)

Where are those setting made, I am looking in the bios setup and do not see anything like that.


----------



## Rik (Jul 13, 2008)

I found it. Will make changes now.


----------



## Rik (Jul 13, 2008)

Under Chipset configuration is memory configuration

setting now are: 5.0 5 5 14

The 14 can be stepped up to 18.

There is no mention of voltage.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 13, 2008)

give 14 a try it should work fine. don't worry about the voltage then it seems like the ram runs on 1.8v anyways so you should be fine. give installing windows another try


----------



## Rik (Jul 13, 2008)

so, I am not changing any of those settings.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 13, 2008)

the 5-5-5-14 should be fine. you could try 18 if you had it on 14 before... Not too sure on what the problem is


----------



## Rik (Jul 13, 2008)

Tried Vista again, still get "no bootable device - insert disc, hit any key"


----------



## Rik (Jul 13, 2008)

Put in XP Home SP1 and it immediately boots and starts setup.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 13, 2008)

Rik said:


> Tried Vista again, still get "no bootable device - insert disc, hit any key"



i have no idea of what else to try then...  maybe clear CMOS or reset defaults in BIOS? could also be a defective DVD


----------



## Rik (Jul 13, 2008)

XP worked a while loading files setting up to do install, then quit with an error message:

"File \i386\l_intl.nls could not be loaded.

       Setup can not continue. Press anykey to exit."


----------



## Rik (Jul 13, 2008)

The HD has not been formatted. I was waiting for Windows to ask about doing that.


----------



## Rik (Jul 13, 2008)

Tried XP again, this time it stopped on a different file.

Oh well. Anybody else got any ideas?

I got a $1000 worth of paperweight here.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 13, 2008)

The HD needs to be formatted before an installation of Windows can be done...I wouldn't think XP would start to install w/o format...must be during file load to get to setup where you can Format HDD and Install Windows?

If so, did you find where to set voltage for the memory? DRAM Voltage? Maybe increase NB Voltage, especially if running 4 sticks of RAM, the NB will be more stressed...may also be MCH V. Manually set your FSB to that of your stock processor, i.e. if it's a 1066 processor bus, set your FSB to 266, if it's 1333 set to 333. Verify your memory is running at the correct speed...there are dividers to help control that also. It just seems as if you're getting file errors before anything can be completely loaded up...Vista is touchier with unstable hardware, which is good and bad. I find it more good as an overclocker, where XP may let you think you're stable till you've gone unstable to the point of reformat, Vista will usually not allow an unstable rig to corrupt boot files and such...only when I was in Vista 32 bit did I get corrupted boot files while overclocking beyond stability. You're not even overclocking yet so don't worry too much there...

But I feel your system is still not stable to begin with...start fresh with clearing your CMOS, instructions in your MB's owners manual. This should be done before the first boot whenever a CPU change or it's completely new.

Also, increase your NB/MCH voltage by 1-2 steps, only use 2 sticks of memory right now.

If you can download and make a boot CD of Memtest, Google it, you'll find a ton of info on how to do it...it will boot and test your memory, if there are errors, we are on the right track to pinpointing your source of failure. Bad writes and read from memory sounds like the issue here tho...like POS said before.


----------



## Rik (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, in the mean time, I took the ULTRA brand memory back and exchanged for Corsair. Unfortunately, didn't realize until I got home that the memory she gave me is 2.1 v and this Intel MB needs 1.8 v memory, so now I need to go back tomorrow and exchange it for 1.8v.

I'll pick the saga up again once I get the right memory.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 14, 2008)

Intel MB needs 1.8v memory? You can't change your biose to 2.1v? Odd...I don't usually go with Intel brand MB's, just usually Intel chipset MB's...so I'm not entirely sure, but that ram should still work fine...Corsair should be better than Ultra anyways imo.

Got any more specs on the new memory? Did you even try it? A lot of memory that needs more voltage should boot up with 1.8v, then you can get into BIOS and set the timings and voltage so there are no issues.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 14, 2008)

My OCZ ram boots at 1.8v @667 but OCZ says it needs 2.1-2.3v


----------



## Rik (Jul 14, 2008)

When the Corsair 2.1 volt memory is installed the start up error beeper beeps and nothing happens.

The Intel documentation shows settings for Automatic, 1.8, 1.9, but in my BIOS I can find no place to specifically change the voltage.


----------



## Rik (Jul 14, 2008)

The docs are here:

http://support.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/dg35ec/ec_manual.htm

The only place I see the voltage setting mentioned is in the Glossary document. But, like I said, I can not find it in my actual bios.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 14, 2008)

hmm...you may be right and have to go back to 1.8v memory. That or ditch that MB and get a Gigabyte P35-DS3L or something...I put one in my G/F's rig, does a great job and can go up to 2.3v iirc, OC's like a champ, and it wasn't hard to attain stability with it.

I know that's probably not an option for ya though...so get some 1.8v memory, or keep messing with your BIOS, maybe Google search your MB and see what others have done with that board and RAM...you may just find something.


----------



## Rik (Jul 18, 2008)

Want to let you all know I am up and running now. The main problem turmed out to be the new Sony DVD RW drive. Replaced it with a DVD drive I pulled out of my wife's PC and the Vista Ultimate disc booted immediately.

I also did obtain the Crucial memory rated for the intel MB.

Vista is now updating.

When I was doing the Vista install it apparently created one big partition using the whole 500 GB hard drive. I could figure out how to tell it to create two partitions. I was hoping to also install XP on this box.

Is it possible to partition now with out reinstalling Vista?


----------



## Rik (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok, so now I am up and running. I am currently using the VGA connector on the MB for my monitor.

I do have installed the following video adapter card:

Video card PNY GeForce 9600 GT 512 MB

This card is installed in the PCIe slot. The fan on the card is running. The card has a power connector.

If I connect the power connector to the PNY card, I get no video via the card's two DVI connectors (using vga adapters), and I also lose video from the MB's vga connector.

Vista does not seem to see the PNY card. It does not show up in the hardware manager.

If I put in the CD that came with the card and try to use it to install drivers, it says there is no card installed that matches the drivers on the CD.

Any ideas what to do?

Also, I see there is a graphics card area in these forums, with an Nvidia subforum. This card is a PNY, using Nvidia firmware and software. Would this card be discussed in the Nvidia forum?


----------



## aharvey (Jul 18, 2008)

my 2 cents:

might be a problem with that pci-e slot. do you have a second one? the board knows the card is plugged in, thats why the onboard no longer works when you have the card in the slot. possible power supply unit problem? try a different connector for power to the card.

hope it helps


----------



## Rik (Jul 18, 2008)

Actually, the onboard works with the card in the slot. It quits when I plug in the card's supplemental power connector.

The Intel MB only has the one PCIe slot.

The fan on the video card runs without the supplemental power connector plugged in, so I assume that means the board is plugged into the slot correctly. Actually, it would be almost impossible not to have it plugged in correctly the way it is keyed.


----------



## Rik (Jul 18, 2008)

The card is fitted into a PCI Express 16x connector.


----------

